# ASA Value Guide



## enancy79 (Nov 4, 2011)

What is the ASA Relative Value Guide base unit value assigned to these flat fee codes? 96568 
36569 
99465

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 14, 2011)

36569 is 4 base units


----------

